# Power loss. Pressure buildup under valve cover.



## carniveau (Jun 21, 2006)

If anyone has experienced the following, and were able to fix it, please reply! Here is the issue:

I have a 93 SE with 215,000 miles on it. Recently, I've noticed a gradual decrease in the performance of the vehicle; it feels like it has no power between 1900 and 3000 rpm's. In addition to this, there is a HUGE amount of pressure buildup under the valve cover. When I got this car, I could put oil in it while it was running; now it would blow all over the place. I've replaced the PCV, the distributor, EGR was vacuum tested and was okay, O2 sensor, spark plugs, and wires. I was thinking it was possible blow-by from the crankcase due to bad rings or valves, but a compression test revealed there was nothing wrong with the compression. Any ideas where else I can look? Thanks for any help you can give.

Ian


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

carniveau said:


> If anyone has experienced the following, and were able to fix it, please reply! Here is the issue:
> 
> I have a 93 SE with 215,000 miles on it. Recently, I've noticed a gradual decrease in the performance of the vehicle; it feels like it has no power between 1900 and 3000 rpm's. In addition to this, there is a HUGE amount of pressure buildup under the valve cover. When I got this car, I could put oil in it while it was running; now it would blow all over the place. I've replaced the PCV, the distributor, EGR was vacuum tested and was okay, O2 sensor, spark plugs, and wires. I was thinking it was possible blow-by from the crankcase due to bad rings or valves, but a compression test revealed there was nothing wrong with the compression. Any ideas where else I can look? Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> Ian



Well don't put oil in it while its running. As for lack of power, it looks like you tackeld most of the headaches we experience. Have you checked the MAF sensor? How's the car at idle, have you ever had to replace the intake manifold gasket?

Frank


----------

